# Toronto Patio and Public Spaces Smoking Ban



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure how many people are on here from Toronto and area but I wanted to let people know about a smoking ban for public spaces and patios that goes to the Toronto Board of Health next Monday (September 30), here is a link: TMMIS - Committees

Given that cigar lounges are not permitted in Ontario there will be very few places where you can enjoy a cigar in Toronto if this passes. If you are a GTA resident I would encourage you to write the members of the committee this week to voice your opposition, I know I will be.


----------

